
What Is Climate Change - artur_makly
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/climate/what-is-climate-change.html
======
jjaredsimpson
I don't see what purpose this kind of "journalism" serves. Anyone with an
level of interest and scientific literacy can read the IPCC summary report and
get all the details they can handle. Next you could simple head over to
wikipedia and read the article on climate change.

This article adds nothing of value. It doesn't inform the interested, and
won't persuade deniers.

